# DCNH subtypes describtion and examples



## ania194 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello, I wonder about more examples of types for DCNH theory. 
How does manifest EII with dominating, creative, normalizing and harmonizing subtypes ?
I saw video examples for every subtype IEI and overall beta quadra has more examples in this theory.
How about other quadras ?
the most interesing for me would be more presice describtion or examples of EII subtypes ;>


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard Gulenko has a book with _64_ subtype descriptions (16 types x 4 DCNH subtypes). I don't have the the time (or frankly, interest) to read it myself, but it's been recommended to me many times-- something you could check out if you're interested.

I think it's easiest to visualize the DCNH subtypes as secondary temperaments. Your secondary temperament can be an augmentation of your primary temperament. Since Dominant augments Je, it corresponds to Ej temperament. Creative, Ep. Normalizing, Ij. Harmonizing, Ip. Then each of those has two sub-subtypes corresponding to the element that is augmented.

So for example, an EII with (relatively) augmented Te would be a Dominant subtype of EII, and the sub-subtype would be Logical (corresponding to Te) instead of Ethical (corresponding to Fe). An EII with augmented Fi would be a Normalizing Ethical subtype.

There's a good chance this explanation is inaccurate or at least incomplete. I didn't find the DCNH subtypes that helpful, so I didn't look into them that much. But hope it helps.


----------

